
Ask HN: How are you structuring your work day? - baconomatic
I&#x27;d like to start working on figuring out a more structured work day for me, so that I&#x27;m able to more effective. Are you doing this? How are you doing it?
======
pplonski86
I'm trying to work in 2 hours chunks. Then have a break, walk, eat, check
email. Reapeting this 3-5 times per day.

